# Slapped together a bee vac...



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

that should work


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

That shoudl work fine - here's the one I'm currently using (built one for ChefIsaac as well) - (replaced the blue tape with a hose clamp after the pic).
http://www.voiceofthehive.com/Pictures/BeeVacSmall.jpg

Works fine with only a few casualties. I'm going to try a larger hose with a smaller nozzle to reduce casualties further.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Cut out cancelled, maybe those scouts checking out my garage will bring in a test subject!


----------



## james115 (Jan 22, 2007)

*longer hose*

i found a 18 foot 1-1/4" hose at the swimming pool supply store.
this has been very helpful with cut outs. keep the air flow low ,, and bees do better. 18 foot of hose was less than 20 dollars


----------



## kawayanan (Aug 11, 2006)

I also recently made a bee vac. We used it and it worked pretty well. There were some casualties, but not too many. I think we ran it some of the time with too much suction (its adjustable).

The vacuum attaches to the opening on the side, and the strength of the suction is adjusted by opening or closing the vent on the top.

Its the same size as a a Langstroth body with a removable panel so that you can set it on top of a hive and remove the panel to let the bees into the hive. It also disassembles for storage.

The hose is 1" id, and I think I would like to get a larger one if I use it again. I'll have to check pool supply stores (I just got all this stuff at Lowes). I also have thought about replacing one of the panels with plexiglass so I can see whats going on inside.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

kawayanan said:


> I also have thought about replacing one of the panels with plexiglass so I can see whats going on inside.


That's what I liked about the plastic trash can!


----------

